# Can You Return Nail Polish?



## christinita (Aug 17, 2010)

I received a bottle of Essie as a gift and I don't like the color. I want to exchange it (I did not open it) for another nail polish. You think I'd be able to do so even though I don't have the receipt?


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 17, 2010)

Well first of all, it depends on where it was bought. Some stores offer exchanges without a receipt, some don't. Ask whoever gave you the nail polish where they got it from, then go online to that store's website, or call ahead and ask. Every store is different. Good luck!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 17, 2010)

I know in many beauty supply stores, polish sales are final.  Definitely check with the store where it was purchased as policies widely vary.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a hard time imagining any store would accept a return without a receipt, mainly  because most stores need the transaction number to conduct the return.  You'd be better off trying to exchange the polish online in a swap or selling it on ebay etc.


----------

